# 100 steps per minute for 30mins per day



## Copepod (Mar 18, 2009)

A pragmatic approach to how much exercise to take - see http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7950003.stm 
I'd just add that pedometers and activity meters (eg Actigraph) don't record activity very well when cycling and have to be removed for swimming and other water activities and contact sports. 

I don't have any trouble meeting that level, as I always walk briskly or cycle and only drive when there's no alternative (eg journey of 100 miles that takes 2 hours by car or 3.5 by train)


----------

